# euer traumrechner



## vsitor (7. Januar 2002)

huhu leudde,
ich brauch demnächst mal n neuen pc,
was soll ich für einen kaufen
es bleibt wohl nur der selbstbau übrig...(leistung)

ich möchte einen pc mit ORDENTLICH dampf unter der haube

betriebssystem ist win200PROF

anforderungen wären:
3D studiomaxx
macromedia-produkte
adobe-produkte usw ...

was soll ich fürn board/grafikkarte/RAM/Prozessor
kaufen, lohnt sich dual-prozessor, oder vielleicht ein xeon ???

ich wollte mit 2 monitoren arbeiten (matrox vielleicht?)

der preis ist echt egal.
hauptsache die kiste fliegt 

also was würdet ihr feines kaufen ?
(kein apple)

danke im vorraus

vsitor


----------



## FilouX (7. Januar 2002)

Also Meinereiner würde Deinereiner raten, sich nen fetten AMD zu holen, nen fetten Reinsilberkühler (evtl. auch einen Swiftech MC 462) drauf zu pappen den evtl. mit nem MSI K7Master Board das ganze noch etwas übertakten (dafür den Kühler...  ). Dann noch zwei schöne Seagate Cheetah ST336752LW, 512MB (sollten reichen) Apacer oder Kingston und ne fette Asus V8200 Deluxe oder ATI Radeon 8500 mit 64 MB. Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, daß man nicht unbedingt ne DualCPU fahren sollte, da bei Graphikanwendungen die Hauptarbeit der Darstellung und des Renderns von ner vernünftigen Graphikkarte übernommen wird. Alternativ gäbe es die Möglichkeit eine fast unbezahlbare CAD-Karte zu kaufen, z.B. eine Elsa Gloria III AGP 64MB, die fast so viel, wie ein gutes Komplettsystem kostet, nämlich ca. 999 € (es gibt noch zornigere Karten, aber die ist "noch" bezahlbar)... Wenn Du ein gutes Angebot brauchst, dann wende Dich mal an mich, per PM, dann gibts Infos...


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (7. Januar 2002)

hi,
wenn der preis wirklich egal ist.. wieso dann nicht gleich nen server.. also dual-pentium oder quatro.. hm, dann gleich mit win2kadvserver und und und.. da würd ich mich nicht mit nen einfach abgeben.


----------



## FilouX (7. Januar 2002)

Naja, wir wollen mal nicht gleich übertreiben, da könnte man ja gleich nen CLIC oder gleich nen ASCI White holen, hahaha...

Eine Übersicht über die Top500 gibts hier: klick here


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (7. Januar 2002)

hehe, naja ich meine wenn und denn schon 
aber von den neuen 2,2ghz von intel muss mind. einer rein!


> Heute hat Intel den neuen Pentium 4 mit 2200 MHz auf den Markt gebracht!
> 
> 
> Der Prozessor ist imstande, 2,2 Milliarden Operationen pro Sekunde
> ...


----------



## FilouX (7. Januar 2002)

Ich hasse Intel! Die Büchsen bringen keine Leistung und AMD mußte ja schon mit den XP was fürs Auge machen, da etliche DAUs keine Benchmarktest interpretieren können, naja, was solls...


----------



## Jan Seifert (7. Januar 2002)

Amd XP2000+
2gb rambus 800mhz
3x100gb Maxtor
GeForce4ti4600
10mb standleitung
dvd brenner
21''tft

und solche sachen halt


----------



## Bluebird (8. Januar 2002)

das mit dem  win2kadvserver würd ich mir nochmal überlegen.....saulangsam das teil.....

lohnt sich nur für SERVER
für Anwendungen ist das Ding meiner Meinung nach ungeeignet! (habs selbst)


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (8. Januar 2002)

hi,
naja kommt drauf an, auf was du den advserver konfigurierst, ob du ihn jetzt für hintergrundanwendungen oder für anwendungen konfigst...

deswegen kann ich auch aus eigenen erfahrungen sagen, dass das os mit eines der besten stabilsten und schnellsten war.


----------



## Bluebird (9. Januar 2002)

hatte Ihn für Anwendungen konfiguriert. Trotztdem war er um einiges langsamer also die normale 2k.
Stabil war er schon! (*vermiss*)


----------



## FilouX (9. Januar 2002)

Welches BS ist ja vielleicht nur für bestimmte Anwendungen wichtig, ich habe WIN2K normal und Linux (SuSe), mit ner Win98 Emu laufen, voll goil!
Mir ist es eigentlich Latex, weil ich auch mit gimp rumherdalfer. Aber ehrlich, das Linux mit der Emu läuft stabiler, als WIN2K, z.B. wenn ich Java Progs fürs MobilePhone hacke...


----------



## Kaprolactam (17. Januar 2002)

*lol*
Hier sind ja so einige Mythen in Umlauf...

*Windows 2000 Advanced Server*
Schmeiß weg das Teil. Windows 2000 Pro hat die selbe Basis wie der Server, Multiprozessorbetrieb wird genauso unterstützt. Der 2K AS ist KACKENLAHM und hat eine Million Dienste laufen die man ohne eine untergeordnete Domäne mit mindestens 20 Rechnern niemals brauchen wird, und ich glaube nicht daß einer der anwesenden in der Lage ist, so viele Dienste abzustellen, daß der Server genauso schnell läuft wie ein Normales 2000, geschweige denn so schnell wie ein Windows XP.
Wer braucht denn einen Exchange-Server auf dem Heimrechner? Wer braucht DHCP-, WINS, und DNS-Server? Wer braucht Active Directory ohne User die dranhängen? Wer braucht IIS? KEINER.

*Der Pentium 4 2200*
Ist nicht so schnell wie ein Athlon XP 2000+. Nachzulesen unter http://www.tecchannel.de

*Übertakten*
LASST DIE FINGER DAVON. Das meine ich ernst. Der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil ist niemals die Einbuße an Stabilität und den Garantieverlust wert. Niemals. Übertakten ist was für leute die keine anderen Ansprüche an ihren Rechner stellen als Geschwindigkeit. Beim Quake3-Spielen ist es egal ob der Rechner ab und zu abkackt, wenn man mal an einem großen Projekt arbeitet und der Rechner unter Vollast alle 45 Minuten die Grätsche macht, dann ist das hochgradig ärgerlich. Ganz abgesehen davon, daß Übertakten die Lebensdauer der CPU reduziert.

*TFTs*
Zu teuer, zu leuchtschwach, keine Farbkalibrierung. => Für Professionelle Grafik ungeeignet.

mfG
Kaprolactam


----------



## Bluebird (17. Januar 2002)

TFT's - Schonend für die Augen und bei stundenlangem Programmieren echt angenehm. (Die TFTs die zum Spielen geignet sind, sind noch zu teuer...das gebe ich zu)

edit: Spielen/und aufwendige Grafikanwendungen


----------



## Kaprolactam (17. Januar 2002)

Noch ein Mythos:


> _Original geschrieben von FilouX _
> *...da bei Graphikanwendungen die Hauptarbeit der Darstellung und des Renderns von ner vernünftigen Graphikkarte übernommen wird.*



Ermmm... Nein.
Das Rendern macht der Prozessor. Und zwar NUR der Prozessor. Die Grafikkarte, so vernünftig sie auch sein mag, ist nur für die Viewports zuständig. Für die Renderausgabe ist entscheidend, wieviel Prozessorpower (+RAM, etc.) der Computer unter der Haube hat. 
Denn sonst wären Multiprozessor-Renderserver ja eine glatte Fehlkonstruktion. Die sollten dann statt 24 Prozessoren lieber 24 Grafikkarten eingebaut haben.

mfG Kaprolactam


----------



## FilouX (17. Januar 2002)

Kaprolactam hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Windows 2000 Advanced Server
> ...ich glaube nicht daß einer der anwesenden in der Lage ist, so viele Dienste abzustellen, daß der Server genauso schnell läuft wie ein Normales 2000, geschweige denn so schnell wie ein Windows XP.



Wofür studiere ich die Schei$$e?



> *Der Pentium 4 2200*
> Ist nicht so schnell wie ein Athlon XP 2000+. Nachzulesen unter http://www.tecchannel.de



Stimmt zu 100% !!!



> *Übertakten*
> LASST DIE FINGER DAVON. Das meine ich ernst. Der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil ist niemals die Einbuße an Stabilität und den Garantieverlust wert. Niemals. Übertakten ist was für leute die keine anderen Ansprüche an ihren Rechner stellen als Geschwindigkeit. Beim Quake3-Spielen ist es egal ob der Rechner ab und zu abkackt, wenn man mal an einem großen Projekt arbeitet und der Rechner unter Vollast alle 45 Minuten die Grätsche macht, dann ist das hochgradig ärgerlich. Ganz abgesehen davon, daß Übertakten die Lebensdauer der CPU reduziert.



1.) Garantieverlust?! "AMD hat einen Toleranzbereich von bis zu 30% Übertaktung und dadurch gibt es keinen Garantieverlust und wir stellen keine Mogelpackungen, wie den Celeron her" (Zitat eines AMD- Mitarbeiters)
2.) Mein Rechner ist noch nie "abgekackt"
3.) Mein Rechner läuft unter Vollast (Rendern, Videobearbeitung und und und)



> *TFTs*
> Zu teuer, zu leuchtschwach, keine Farbkalibrierung. => Für Professionelle Grafik ungeeignet.



Teuer, ja, aber den Rest halte ich für ein Gerücht


----------



## FilouX (17. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kaprolactam _
> *Noch ein Mythos:
> 
> 
> ...




*Lapphahn! Belies Dich mal, schon mal was von OpenGL oder Ähnlichem gehört?!*
Verrate mir zum Bleistift mal den ganzen Hafer mit CAD-Grafikkarten! 

*Du DAU*


----------



## NocTurN (17. Januar 2002)

Filoux, tut mir leid dir das sagen zu muessen, aber Kaprolactam hat recht. Mal ganz davon abgesehen das ich noch nie von einer Grafikkarte gehört hab die in der Lage ist Daten zu schreiben.
Grafikkarten sind ein REINES AUSGABEGERÄT, gute grafikkarten entlasten nur die CPU indme sie einige grafikoperationen zur schnelleren darstellung uebernehmen, die der prozzi dann nichtmehr ausführen muss, aber sie können DEFINITIV NICHT die komplette Arbeit des Prozzis uebernehmen.

DU DAU²


----------



## FilouX (17. Januar 2002)

Da werde ich Dich wohl oder übel eines Besseren belehren müssen... 
Es gibt spezielle CAD Karten, welche komplett das Rendern übernehmen, z.B.ACCEL Pro MX oder Nubus oder Elsa Gloria DCC (Homepage)


----------



## Kaprolactam (17. Januar 2002)

Ermm. Nein.
Hier bist du einem Fehler aufgesessen:
Hardware Render Buffer != Renderausgabe.

Die stärke der Professionellen 3D-Karten liegt darin, daß der Hardware Renderer, also der echtzeitberechnete Output dem Endergebnis viel näher kommt als das was eine Consumer-Grafikkarte produziert. Ganz sicher aber werden Effekte wie echtes volumetrisches Licht,  Motion Blur, Refractions, Caustics, Global Illumination usw. nicht von der Grafikkarte dargestellt. Das macht der Software-Renderer, der wirklich nur die CPU benutzt. Der Hardware-Renderer kümmert sich rein um die Arbeitsansicht, nicht um das Enderebnis. Erkläre mir sonst die Existenz von Renderfarmen mit Multiprozessorservern. Die wären ja sonst wie oben schon geschrieben eine Fehlkonstruktion. Der Knackpunkt dabei ist der, daß im CAD-Bereich die Ergebnisse des Hardware-Render-Buffers oft ausreichen, im "echten" 3D-Bereich aber nicht, weil o.g. Effekte mittlerweile einfach dazugehören.

mfG Kaprolactam

P.S. Du hast oben schon eindrucksvoll bewiesen, daß Sachkenntnis nicht unbedingt zu Deinen hervorstechendsten Eigenschaften gehört. Zeichne Dich wenigstens dadurch aus, daß Du Einsicht zeigst, wenn du im Unrecht bist.


----------



## Moartel (17. Januar 2002)

Ist das nicht schön? Jedesmal wenn ich nach ner Zeit mal wieder hier reinschaue fällt mir der (sicher nicht positiv) veränderte Umgangston auf. Wenn ich da mal dran denke wie das war als ich mich registriert hab.....

Wenn jemand was von off-topic schreibt: Ich bin genauso off-topic wie der Rest vom Thread.


----------



## Bluebird (17. Januar 2002)

ich kann da Moartel nur zustimmen


----------



## Psyclic (17. Januar 2002)

nem normal user windows 2k as zu empfehlen is totaler schwachsinn...
.und ob du das studierst interessiert keine sau. is ja toll das du das studierst und damit umgehen kannst...aber am anfagn war die rede von nem rechner den man ihm empfehlen kann.
und euren quatsch über rendern usw könnter euch per pm an die backe quarken


----------



## Moartel (17. Januar 2002)

Ich habe Win2k As nie ausprobiert, weil ich es nie für notwendig erachtet habe ein derartiges System bei mir zu installieren. Ich glaube das ist nur interessant wenn man sich unbedingt mit den ganzen Funktionen des OS beschäftigen möchte. Denn brauchen tut das hier wohl keiner, oder nur sehr wenige die dann aber glaube ich eher als Antworter denn als Fragesteller auftreten werden. Ich möchte jetzt nicht andeuten dass jeder der sich Win2k AS uaf die Platte haut der totale Crack ist, aber wer das braucht und damit umgehen kann kennt sich sicher ziemlich gut aus. Für den normalen User ist Win2k Professional das beste.

Für das Rendern haben wir ja ein extra Forum. Angesichts des Umgangstons wäre PM aber echt die Lösung für euch. Oder macht es per Email, PM hat ne Längenbeschränkung. Dann könnt ihr so richtig loslegen  :>


----------



## Kaprolactam (17. Januar 2002)

Also ich persönlich hab keinerlei Probleme damit, eine vernünftige Diskussion zu führen. Aber persönlich angreifen lasse ich micht nicht.

Nochmal zurück zum 2000 Advanced Server:
Ich habe so ein Teil mehrmals in einigen Tagen Arbeit aufgesetzt. Ich kenne diesen Mist, und ich weiß auch wie ressourcenhungrig das Teil ist. Jemandem der nur mittelmäßig oder noch weniger mit der Sache vertraut ist, zu empfehlen ein Betriebssystem zu verwenden das er mit seinem Kenntnisstand ÜBERHAUPT NICHT KONFIGURIEREN KANN ist schon fast sträflich. Niemand der noch alle Tassen im Schrank hat, kommt auf die Idee dieses System als Workstation-Betriebssystem zweckzuentfremden. Das verhindern allein die Anschaffungskosten. Ist schon witzig, daß FilouX einerseits sagt, daß sein PC noch nie abgekackt sein, und andererseits die überlegene Stabilität vom 2k AS lobt...

Kaprolactam


----------



## FilouX (17. Januar 2002)

Ich habe den Advanced Server nicht gelobt, ich habe nur von WIN 2K und einer Linuxpartition, mit WIN 98 geredet...


----------



## Bluebird (17. Januar 2002)

da wir sowieso beim thema sind,...was haltet ihr von windows xp?


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (17. Januar 2002)

öhm,
was macht ihr euch so einen kopf um die kosten? es ist doch nur rein hypothetisch, wie gesagt wurde, interessiert das geld nicht...

und mal abgesehe von seiner vorraussetzung: windows 2k prof

bleib ich bei meinem vorschlag mit windows 2k advserver, wers nicht konfigen kann, soll sich die prof holen oder sonstwas und ausßerdem kann man schon davon ausgehen, das kein newbie sich solch einen pc kaufen/zuasmmenstellen würde.


----------



## vsitor (17. Januar 2002)

*ok nochmal für 4jährige(versteh euch net)*

also,

mal davon abgesehen das es wohl die unterschiedlichsten meinungen
gibt, hab ich noch ne frage:

bei bildschirmen hab ich schon eine wahl getroffen...
matrox mit mehreren screens...die kann man kaskadieren bis zu 16 bildschirme....*lach* nur falls es mal "eng" werden sollte

ist es sinnvoll scsi platten zu kaufen ? sind die schneller
oder ist eine moderne ide festplatte ebenso schnell.

ich bevorzuge GRUNDSÄTZLICH mehrere platten, weil ich partitionieren
nicht so doll find (dann muss der kopf immer hin und her grätschen)
denn ich nutze immer mehrere platten (betriebssystem, daten, temp)

also das xp hat ich auch drauf, find ich aber scheiisse (sorry).
irgendwie hat ich das gefühl es schluckte zuviel resourcen...

naja, was haltet ihr also von einem xp 2000 , 3 mal 100gb scsi
und 1024mb ddr-ram ...oder lohnt sich rambus ?

gruß
vsitor


----------



## Kaprolactam (17. Januar 2002)

Nö, RAMBUS braucht's nicht. Der ist kaum schneller als DDR-RAM.
Aber vielleicht sind 3x 100GB etwas überdimensioniert. Besonders wenn du nicht partitionieren willst, verschenkst du durch den Verschnitt sehr viel Platz.

Kaprolactam


----------



## Bluebird (17. Januar 2002)

wenn ich genug geld hätte diesen traumrechner zu bezahlen würd ich mir über solche sachen keine sorgen machen


----------



## Moartel (17. Januar 2002)

RAMBUS:
Wenn ich die Kohle für nen P4 hätte würd ich mir RAMBUS einbauen. Ist nun mal so dass die Teile schneller als DDR RAM sind. Deshalb sind die P4s in speicherintensiven Anwendungen ja auch oft genug in Benchmarks vorne. Bei Grafikanwendungen würde ich mir RAMBUS schon leisten. RAMBUS gibts aber nur für nen P4, wenn du also nen AMD hast fällt das eh weg.

SCSI:
Ist schon schnell, ob dir die Mehrkosten den Speed wert sind ist deine Sache.


Bei der Zusammenstellung fehlt eigentlich nur noch das Board. Wenn du da auch ein Top-Teil nimmst ist der PC 'ne Rennmaschine. Ich hoffe nur dass du mit dem Teil so viel Spaß haben wirst dass dir das nach einiger Zeit, und vor allem dann wenn der PC veraltet ist, die Anschaffungskosten noch wert ist.


----------



## reptile (17. Januar 2002)

win2k as ist der blanke hohn für einen desktoprechner. und wenn jemand sein win98 als wine unter linux stabiler laufen hat als win2k, ist er entweder ein gott oder ein n00b. ist so, lange genug selber erfahrungen damit gesammelt. 

mal wieder ontopic: ich würde auch so eine konfig machen, d. h. zwei athlon 1900mp (oder etwas kleiner) in einem amd 761MPX-board, genug 2,0-2-2-ddr (also zwischen 1 und 2 gig, evtl. würde 1 gig reichen), entweder ein scsi- oder ide-raid-controller (und ich meine weder promise noch hipoint-raid0/1, sondern ein raid5, dafür auch ruhig 5 [wenn auch kleinere] platten einplanen), matrox g550 (so viele wie du brauchst), und (finde ich immer sehr wichtig, wenns auch nur ne kleinigkeit ist ein vernünftiges cherry- oder microsoft-keyboard samt guter optischer maus.

mfg, reptile


----------



## wo0zy (17. Januar 2002)

also tfts rulen, da is nix schlecht dran, auch der preis geht eigentlich! hab selber ein 15"TFT von belinea und das teil is geil, sowohl für grafik als auch für coden, und sogar zum spielen!!

also bei proz würd ich dir auch nen amd empfehlen!! die ham einfach merh drauf als intel!
ich stimme meinem vorredner zu, ne geile maus und ne geile tastatur sollten schon drin sein, am besten explorer 3 von microsoft, mit mördermässigen 6.000dpi und ne logitech tastarur, oder die neue officetastatur von microsoft.

@den der den rechner kaufen will, sach ma hast du nen esel der geld scheissen kann, oder was? wenn ja kannste mir den mal bitte ausleihen??


----------



## Moartel (17. Januar 2002)

Für Keyboards kann man ein Vermögen ausgeben. Meine Empfehlung: 
billiges Teil von Trust, 35DM beim Pro Markt   
Kann man einfach ned kaputtmachen. Was besseres gibts (wenn man keine Spezialtasten braucht) ned  ;-)


----------



## vsitor (18. Januar 2002)

*@moartel*

ok aber WIEVIEL ist scsi schneller ?

die kosten ja schon ne menge mehr...
wie gesagt nutze ich hauptsächlich adobe, macromedia
und solch progs wie bryce, 3D studio maxx usw

also bis jetzt ergibt sich aus euren aussagen
das der athlon wohl echt die bessere kiste ist.
hab ma gelesen das der amd1,4 schneller als 
intel2000 ist (peinlich)

und mehrprozessorbetrieb lohnt wohl nicht weil die meiste
software das nicht unterstützt...
wie schonmal gesagt na was nützt mir ne stahltür wenn die
zarge aus pappe ist...

und ddr-ram soll ausreichen, ist nur noch die frage welch betriebssystem den speicher am besten ausnutzt.
ich hab da mal was gelesen das sich ramdisk nannte.hab aber nur die hälfte mitbekommen, angeblich kann man irgendwie windows komplett aus dem speicher fahren...soll dreckig schnell sein..weiss wer bescheid ?

jetzt ist nur noch die frage was fürn board
und halt (siehe oben) die festplatten..

also ist scsi sehr viel schneller, also merkt man das ???
und sind mehrere kleien platten besser als wenige grosse (weil man
doch mehrere leseköpfe pro mb hat )

danke echt für eure bis jetzt schon gelieferten antworten 

@wo0zy nein ich hab leider keinen esel der geld scheisst *lach*, aber ich brauch ne schnelle kiste weil ich zwischen 14-17 stunden am tag arbeite und mich die zeit mehr kostet als wenn ich mir mal
n pc für 6000DM kaufe.

gruß
vsitor


----------



## Avariel (18. Januar 2002)

*Ob 6000 DM wohl reicht?*

Ich hab mir zu Weihnachten nen neuen geleistet und fast 4500 hingeblättert. Und ich hatte keine 100-GB-SCSI-Platte...Ich such dir heut noch mal meine Liste (anhand der ich gekauft hab) raus(sitz grad am Schulrechner, deshalb musst du warten). 

Was ich auf jeden Fall schonmal empfehlen kann ist als Maus die Logitech Mouseman Dual Optic. Sie hat Kabel (nichts ist so nervig wie alle 2 Wochen Batterien wechseln) und zwei Abtastlaser für größere Genauigkeit. Schlussendlich hat sie noch eine absolut perfekte Form, die die Hand nicht im geringsten belastet. Sie kostet mittlerweile noch 40 Euro, die sie absolut wert ist.


----------



## wo0zy (18. Januar 2002)

aber die logitech hat pro sensor jeweils nur 800dpi und die explorer 6000 da darfste ma raten wie es da mit der genauigkeit ausschaut!!


----------



## vsitor (19. Januar 2002)

*ok dann halt mehr*

@avarel
na dann eben 10000 DM
wenn die kiste dann sprintet....
wenn meine soundcard schon 10000 DM kostet (creamware scope, zu begutachten unter http://www.schallzauber.de/music)
dann darf man an der workstation nicht sparen.

eine optische mouse ist auf jedenfall besser
und das vor ALLEM KABELLOS !!!
NIEWIEDER KABEL !!

in bezug auf batterien:

man kann 
a.) akkus haben und die immer im wechsel laden
b.) eine helle mouseunterlage nehmen, dann schlucken
die ca 35% weniger (ist echt so!)

und die microsoft explorer soll richtig gut sein, die wirds dan wohl auch sein, hab jetzt momentan ne logitech...

sagt mal, was ist mit den scsi-platten ?
lohnt sichs oder ist kein deutlicher performance-schub
spürbar ?

gruß

vsitor


----------



## wo0zy (19. Januar 2002)

naja also brauchst du denn deine platte immerzu?? wenn sie dauerbeansprucht wird, dann scsi aber ansonsten tuts auch ne gute ide denke ich


----------



## BubiBohnensack (29. Januar 2002)

Du sagtest 3DStudioMax?

P4 2,2 --> der Stabilität wegen.

3DLabs Wildcat Grafikkarte. (Kostet alleine schon n paar Tausender)

Sound egal

1 GB Marken CL2 DDR

4 x Western Digital 80BB zum Raid verbund. Also 160GB und fast doppelt so schnell.

Oder du gehst einfach mal zu Dell und lässt die ne Workstation konfigurieren. Preise ab 10000 Euro.
Viel Spaß...


----------



## Bluebird (29. Januar 2002)

dell st**kt


----------



## sam (29. Januar 2002)

@bluebird: nö, is nur teuer


----------



## Bluebird (29. Januar 2002)

hehe
und geld stinkt 
nee...im ernst.....dann geb ich lieber viel geld für nen ordentlichen hp aus


----------



## sam (29. Januar 2002)

bäh.....hp-pcs mag ich nicht.....


----------



## Bluebird (29. Januar 2002)

hp läuft und läuft und läuft....


----------



## sam (29. Januar 2002)

wenn man auf msi-mainboards steht........


----------



## Bluebird (29. Januar 2002)

solange der rechner läuft ist das eigentlich egal...

und das interessiert die meisten firmen....


----------



## wo0zy (29. Januar 2002)

*hp läuft und läuft...*

und irgendwann is er weg! 

hehe...

fertig pcs sucken derbst!!

http://www.funcomputer.de build to order rockz!!


----------



## Bluebird (29. Januar 2002)

ich hab meinen auch selbst zusammen gebaut..........
aber davon abgesehen...
hp testet die pcs bei der konfiguration, die sie verkaufen x mal...desshalb laufen die stabiler....und das ist vielen immer noch wichtig? (wenn bei nem privat pc mal was abschmiert is das ja net so schlimm)


----------



## Moartel (29. Januar 2002)

Ich kann nur meine eigenen Erfahrungen mit Komplett-PCs sagen.
Mein HP-PC geht super, allerdings mit anderen RAM (kein OEM-Müll) und einem stärkerem Netzteil. Demnächst fliegt auch die Graka raus.

Ich kenne jemanden mit nem Fujitsu-Siemens PC dem hats sein (standardmäßig eingebautes!!) Enermax-Netzteil durchgehaun. An dem Pc wurde nie was gebastelt. Ich glaube manchmal baun die da 2te Wahl Markenware ein.

Fun-Computer.de ist finde ich wirklich gut, ich muss mir die Adresse mal merken. Die Komplettsysteme sind eher was für anspruchsvollere Kunden, deshalb muss ich leider anmerken dass ich keine Infos gefunden habe was das für RAM ist. Bei einem solchen System zu einem Preis von 1500 Euro (das AMD-System mit XP2000+) würde ich das erwarten! 35 Euro für den Zusammenbau ist auch ok. Wenn man bedenkt dass die Jungs bei uns hier schon für nen Brennereinbau 25 haben wollen  :>  .


----------



## Psyclic (30. Januar 2002)

also ich hab jetzt seit 2 jahren meinen fujistsu siemens...

und er läuft und läuft.... naja gut

das einzige was noch original is, is das mainboard und der prozessor...


----------



## Bluebird (30. Januar 2002)

siemens pcs mag ich net  (die handys sind super)

vor allem mit den siemens boards gibts oft kompatibiliätsprobleme


----------



## foxx21 (30. Januar 2002)

my dream machine

IBM ASCI WHITE *g*

weiß nur nicht wo ich den so genau hinstellen soll


----------



## wo0zy (30. Januar 2002)

warum?

haste ma ne page wo der beschrieben is, und wo auch ein blid davon is?


----------



## FilouX (30. Januar 2002)

Schau mal hier ...  click here


----------



## Sovok (30. Januar 2002)

@filoux wenn die mal nen techniker rufen... der bringt sich um lol


----------



## Daniel Toplak (31. Januar 2002)

Huch, da ist ja glatt jemand bei mir eingebrochen und hat ein Foto meines Kellers gemacht.


----------



## Bluebird (31. Januar 2002)

das war ich  ich hab die dinger gleich mitgenommen und bei mir aufgestellt....
(hab die ganzen 2 wochen, die du im Urlaub warst dafür gebraucht)


----------



## sam (31. Januar 2002)

@bluebird: dann würde ich dir zu einer alarmanlage (am besten mt selbstschussanlage) raten  
denn: /me braucht nen neuen rechner


----------



## Daniel Toplak (31. Januar 2002)

Naja is net so schlim, das Ding lief bei mir nur als Router, Firewall, und Proxyserver. War aber schon geil -> "Soll das Internet offline verfügbar gemacht werden?". Naja muss ich hald wieder mit meiner 50 GBit Anbindung rumwurschteln.
@Bluebird, wehe wenn ich dich erwische.


----------



## Sovok (1. Februar 2002)

wenn komplettpc dann http://www.d-z-s.de


----------



## Moartel (1. Februar 2002)

Irgendwie ist der Thread hier schon fast ein Fall fürs Smalltalk-Forum.

DZS bietet schon gute Sachen an, ist aber meiner Meinung ein wenig zu reißerisch aufgemacht. Außerdem kann mir keiner erzählen dass eine GF3 und eine Onboard-Soundkarte in einem System sinnvoll sind!


----------



## Sovok (1. Februar 2002)

was weiß ich... meiner is eh n selbst zusammengeflicktes wrack ohne tower *g*

naja power hat er bis jetzt noch genug =)


----------

